
Bitcoin Exposed Silicon Valley's Ultimate Aim: Making Money - petethomas
https://www.wired.com/story/bitcoin-exposed-silicon-valley-aim-making-money/
======
jraedisch
The author states that he heard of Bitcoin at $17 and then goes on describing
Bitcoin as providing "oligarchic control" to early investors.

This means he too could have invested. Additionally I would think it to be
very hard to introduce a genuinely new technology without informing (and
convincing) some people earlier than others.

Of course now that everybody knows, that something like Bitcoin can succeed,
we can (and probably should) think of fairer means of distribution (in
hindsight). Maybe someone has a good idea that may develop a similar network
effect without sacrificing decentralization, uncensorability, etc..

